# Would love to adopt / rehome British Shorthair Cat in Kent



## danandcate (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

We live in the Maidstone area of Kent and are very keen to adopt / rehome a British Blue / Silver Shorthair Cat (although other British shorthairs would be considered). We have no children and live in a fairly big house with plenty of outside space on a quiet road. We would prefer the cat to be fairly young (i.e. between one and three / four) but will consider older if the personality and temperment are right. The cat must have a friendly playful nature with plenty of character but preferably not unpredictable. 

We have had a cat before however unfortunately it had to be put down due to kidney problems and now the house feels empty without a cat around! We would be willing to travel to see the cat so please also contact us if you live in the surrounding area.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Dan and Cate


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Have you looked at this thread??

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-classifieds/90795-blue-british-shorthair-looking-home.html


----------



## danandcate (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks,

We've just sent her a message so fingers crossed he's still available!

Dan and Cate


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

keep my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

danandcate said:


> Thanks,
> 
> We've just sent her a message so fingers crossed he's still available!
> 
> Dan and Cate


Your welcome, Good luck i hope he's still there.
Please keep us updated and If you are lucky 
enough to get him we would love to see pics. 
I recently adopted a smoke black British short hair and a
Blue shaded British short hair.

You are also welcome to join my British short hair group
on here. http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/love-british-short-hairs.html


----------



## danandcate (Mar 7, 2010)

We've not had any luck on the adopting / rehoming front yet so if if anybody's got any other suggestions they'd be much appreciated.

Thanks

Dan and Cate


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/91665-blue-cream-bsh-looking-home.html this was posted today if its of any use


----------

